# Getting rid of skunk



## mightybooboo

That says it.I want to hear of all your ideas.All of em,I cant shoot it unfortunately.I dont know where its living.
Thanks.

BooBoo :gromit:


----------



## longshadowfarms

I'd say trap them but you are in Commiefornia. Live trap bait with cat food. You might want to buy the special purpose Live trap for skunks(solid sides and top) otherwise cover the trap with an old canvas. talk quietly and move slowly and you should not have a problem with them spraying.

RW


----------



## mightybooboo

longshadowfarms said:


> I'd say trap them but you are in Commiefornia. Live trap bait with cat food. You might want to buy the special purpose Live trap for skunks(solid sides and top) otherwise cover the trap with an old canvas. talk quietly and move slowly and you should not have a problem with them spraying.
> 
> RW


OK,I get him in the trap,now what? Say the havahart,covered as you suggest,now I have visions of spraying everywhere as he is transported....


----------



## pancho

I have always heard of a way to get rid of a skunk but have never tried it myself.

Sneak up behind it and grab it by the tail. Quickly lift it up off the ground. You then can carry it to anyplace you want with no danger from being sprayed. Supposedly they cannot spray if their back feet are off the ground.

I have always wanted to know for sure if this will work. Now is the time to see if it will. Give it a try and please report how everything came out.

One thing I am sure of, do not attempt to pull one out of a hollow log. My brother tried that one. It was only partially successful. He got the skunk out alright. Evidentially the skunks back legs were still on the ground.


----------



## jen74145

I would not try for contact with said critter, could be rabid/sick, and even if not, you don't want to get bitten. I had a similar problem with one under my porch, was advised it would calm down once covered, much like a bird with it's eyes covered. That said, I'd transport it in the back of a pickup, just in case.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

mightybooboo said:


> OK,I get him in the trap,now what? Say the havahart,covered as you suggest,now I have visions of spraying everywhere as he is transported....



don't transport any farther than a barrel of water.


----------



## mightybooboo

hmmmmm....I still see me getting sprayed,my truck is a vw,putting him in a barrel is not going to be calm situation.How on earth will I calmly open the cage?


Any skunk poison? Home brews?


----------



## pancho

Chances are if you give it a little time it will move on somewhere else. It came from somewhere and it will probably return. Just remove all food from where it can get to it.
Don't ever rush a skunk.


----------



## moonwolf

I once lived in a small town where it was illegal to shoot a gun, and investing in a trap didn't seem worthwhile at the time. There was a local 'skunk control' person that was quite adept at live trapping marauding skunks the town would pay him to do on town properties. On private properties he was available 'for hire' at $15 per skunk. It was worth it for a skunk that didn't want to leave, and had a hiding spot under a shed at this particular property. Once that skunk was removed for $15, I had no other problems once I cleaned up the hiding spot and made sure no cat food was standing outside. 
The way that skunk control person did it was with a closed box trap of simple design. He trapped the skunk inside and it wouldn't spray because the tail could not lift up. He simply would envelop the box trap in plastic and attach an extension to his truck exhaust to asphyxiate it. For the $15 fee he'd completely remove the skunk from the premises. 
I don't know what you'd do in your case if you want to go at it alone. I'd get one of those enclosed live traps and do something very similar by gasing it with vehicle exhaust. After it's dead, simply bury it deep.....as deep as you can so nothing is attracted to the smell to dig it up. Or send it off the to dump. Probably you wouldn't want to burn it, but I would out here in the country.


----------



## longshadowfarms

The Pros use a Hypo on a stick outfit. You can buy them at most trapping supply houses. They will come with instructions on how and what to use. Or You can use a barrel of water and drown them. I have moved quite a few in cage traps and never had one spray. Just talk softly to them and move slowly.

RW


----------



## Old Vet

The only way to get rid of skunks is to take away their food. This might not be resonable in a subarban inviorment. The only way their is to trap them or kill them. 

I used to have a friend that made his living testing for rabies in skunks. He would get out at night and hit them with a ball bat across the neck. He never got sprayed.


----------



## ricky

skunks hate cats for some reason they are foes try cats or live trap


----------



## ricky

take some large pvc pipe 6 or 8 inch pipe grease the inside real well id use about 2 foot. burry it in the dirt at about a 15 degree angle and drop some food in it the skunk goes in the hole to get the food and cant back out . then drown the critter


----------



## mightybooboo

You gave me a lot to look into,esp. that pipe idea and the exhaust,sheesh,they are ALL good.

Thanks for the great ideas,much appreciated.


----------



## OkieDavid

Step 1. Pen ALL your cats/dogs for the night.
Step 2. Grind a couple of aspirin into a powder. Shoot for around 600mg (or more depending on how evil you are).
Step 3. Bore a small hole in the end of an egg.
Step 4. Pour contents of ground aspirin into the small hole.
Step 5. Set egg out where skunk has been seen. That critter won't be seen again and if he was living close- you'll be able to find him in a couple of days.

End of story.......Note: This is LETHAL for free range pets/oppossums/critters that eat eggs so if going this way......remember SSS (in this case Set, Snicker, Shutup).


David


----------



## mightybooboo

OkieDavid said:


> Step 1. Pen ALL your cats/dogs for the night.
> Step 2. Grind a couple of aspirin into a powder. Shoot for around 600mg (or more depending on how evil you are).
> Step 3. Bore a small hole in the end of an egg.
> Step 4. Pour contents of ground aspirin into the small hole.
> Step 5. Set egg out where skunk has been seen. That critter won't be seen again and if he was living close- you'll be able to find him in a couple of days.
> 
> End of story.......Note: This is LETHAL for free range pets/oppossums/critters that eat eggs so if going this way......remember SSS (in this case Set, Snicker, Shutup).
> 
> 
> David


Kind of like a decon, warfarin like bleed out?

Isnt there a concoction thats like Coke with some farm poison?


----------



## fishhead

I would set out bowls of cat food on the neighbors property and hope he moves there.


----------



## OkieDavid

As best I can recall, it's just one of those compounds that doesn't cause much of a problem with us but is toxic in moderate doses to animals (i,e; Chocolate). I could be mistaken and it works by thinning the blood like warfarin.....slept to many times but I know it's been around for ages. 

Fishhead has a valid point....remove the food source and remove the problem. 

David


----------



## mtman

pancho said:


> I have always heard of a way to get rid of a skunk but have never tried it myself.
> 
> Sneak up behind it and grab it by the tail. Quickly lift it up off the ground. You then can carry it to anyplace you want with no danger from being sprayed. Supposedly they cannot spray if their back feet are off the ground.
> 
> I have always wanted to know for sure if this will work. Now is the time to see if it will. Give it a try and please report how everything came out.
> 
> One thing I am sure of, do not attempt to pull one out of a hollow log. My brother tried that one. It was only partially successful. He got the skunk out alright. Evidentially the skunks back legs were still on the ground.


its true put something tastey out walk slow few steps at a time snatch it up use to do it all the time for fun


----------



## stick

hi, i've had very good luck with a havahart and a tarp. completly wrap the trap with the tarp, living the door end open. when you catch your skunk finish wrapping the door end with the tarp. this has worked for me at least 8 times last summer, never got sprayed. i transport them in my vw bus, no problems. getting them out i hold the door open with a string and shake them out. have fun


----------



## bgak47

mightybooboo said:


> That says it.I want to hear of all your ideas.All of em,I cant shoot it unfortunately.I dont know where its living.
> Thanks.
> 
> BooBoo :gromit:


 What is the skunk doing that makes you want to get rid of it? As someone said, if you remove the food sources they'll just go somewhere else. If it's after your chickens or something I could see your concern. Skunks are usually pretty harmless if you leave them alone.


----------



## Ardie/WI

bgak47 said:


> What is the skunk doing that makes you want to get rid of it? As someone said, if you remove the food sources they'll just go somewhere else. If it's after your chickens or something I could see your concern. Skunks are usually pretty harmless if you leave them alone.


I wish someone would have told my dog that.


----------



## Milkwitch

I have used mothballs with great success. I lived in a cabin in the woods for 15 years. Skunks were always a problem, because under the cabin was open all summer. I scattered a box of moth balls all around the edge and never again had a problem with skunks. Nothing, however, deters porcupines. A bullet is the only solution.


----------



## porboy298

We always mixed powdered sugar and plaster of paris half and half and put it out in old hubcabs and put plenty of water out for them to drink. They love anything sweet. I had a family that made my shop area home and after a few days of feeding them this I never seen them again.


----------

